
Show HN: A prototype for an HTML5 multiplayer game - webdva
https://tibibi.herokuapp.com/
======
webdva
This is a prototype for an HTML5 multiplayer game I'm making. This prototype
is actually defunct as I'm now starting up a new game--a 3D multiplayer game,
in fact. The data and experienced gained from the development of this
prototype will be used for the success of the 3D multiplayer game.

Some of the technical aspects:

Initially, socket.io was used to establish real-time communication between the
client and the server, but the ws WebSocket library was then migrated to.

A client-server protocol of binary data is primarily used to share game state
between the clients and the server.

On the client-side, the Phaser game development framework is used to render
the game and perform client-side collision detection. On the server-side, a
small and simple custom made game headless game engine made with Node.js is
used to manage game state and also distribute the game state to the connected
game clients.

How to play:

To move, use the WASD keys.

To shoot, aim with the mouse and press the left mouse button in the direction
that you want to shoot in.

You can shoot and eliminate other connected players, making them respawn after
five seconds.﻿

